# Algae problem over tenellus amano



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi, I am having an algae problem over my echinodorus tenellus amano. The problem is on the plants that are in the front of the aquarium. Can be caused by the light?. My tank has 55 gallons, I have a phillips TLD 840 (30 watts) and a growlux (30 watts) rear, and 2 PLLs 950 (35 watts each one) and 2 PLL 955 (55 watts each one) in the front.

Here are photos of the algae:




























I am not adding KNO3.

Can anyone tell me what am i doing wrong?

Thanks
Ariel


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well you didn't give much detail other than lighting about what you are doing with the tank. With that kind of light if your not using co2 and dosing all ferts (macros - No3, Po4) and micros then your going to have massive algae problems.


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Im dosing presurized CO2 with a reactor and I m also fertilizing with micros and potassium and sometimes I add NO3 and PO4 but only when I see that the plants are not growing well.

The fertilizant is named "new-plant" and is only comercialized here in Argentina (http://www.new-plant.com.ar) and it is composed by:

Potassium 15,00%, Magnesium 6,2%, Sulfur 15,11%, Iron 0,15%, Copper 0,0024%, Zinc 0,0032%, Manganese 0,032%, Boron 0,0064%, Molybdenum 0,0016%.

The lighting period is about 11 hours and the substrate is composed by laterita and sand.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You need to add N03/P04 on a regular schedule, don't let it bottom out. This is most than likely what is happening causing the hair algae. If you let the N03 bottom out the plant growth slows and the algae growth speeds up. Keep N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1ppm.


----------

